# Loss or pickup/power while accelerating.



## hug0victor (Feb 8, 2006)

*Loss of pickup/power while accelerating.*

Hey Guys,
I have a 2002 pathfinder with 58000 mileage. For the last month or so I noticed it lost some pickup/power when acclerating from stand still. It is clearly noticeable when driving uphill. Even to attain a smaller speed the RPM shoots up way high. Sometimes I could smell something burning in the engine by the hot air coming in from the region where the pedals are located. 

Can you guys suggest or predict what could be the reason for this behaviour. I didnot miss any service dates and got all the dealer recommended services done on the vehicle. 

I am a newbie and donno much about the vehicles.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

thanks
Hugo


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

When was the last time you had a tune-up? check your spark plugs, wires, filters(fuel and air), timing and look for any disconnected vacuum hoses. also a simple check would be to let the vehicle get to operating temp, shut it off and see if the fan clutch is stuck.

a fan clutch will give similar symptoms as well as the feel of a slipping tranny. when warmed up it should spin relatively freely, when cold it should feel stiff to turn. in cold weather it takes a while for the silicon inside the clutch to loosen, when the ambient temperature in the engine compartment gets to hold the silicon gels up to fully engage the fan clutch.


----------



## hug0victor (Feb 8, 2006)

I am not sure if I understood what you said. I have no knowledge of the vehicle. What do you mean by a tune up? I took the vehicle for regular oil changes and the 30000 mile service. Is this something they should have taken care of in those services? 
Please excuse my lack of knowledge regarding vehicles.

thanks for all your help.
Hugo


----------



## capl3790 (Dec 13, 2005)

A tune up is pretty important and can fix a lot of common issues as well as prevent possible issues in the future. If you walk through any parts store you will notice isles dedicated to spark plugs, air filters and gas filters. Chek your service logs in your manual, you may have had these things done lately at your last dealer visit. If not, consider doing these things. They are relatively cheap and can make your rig run a lot better. 

Check out this site for a more thurough understanding http://www.inct.net/~autotips/tuneup.htm


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

capl3790 said:


> A tune up is pretty important and can fix a lot of common issues as well as prevent possible issues in the future. If you walk through any parts store you will notice isles dedicated to spark plugs, air filters and gas filters. Chek your service logs in your manual, you may have had these things done lately at your last dealer visit. If not, consider doing these things. They are relatively cheap and can make your rig run a lot better.
> 
> Check out this site for a more thurough understanding http://www.inct.net/~autotips/tuneup.htm


Those plugs are good for 100K.. and this vehicle got individual coil for plugs.. so, not sure a tuneup will help this problems.. how often you change the air filter? also, what grade gas do you put in the vehicle? this engine requires premium fuel. also, do you have the "Service engine soon" light on?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I would pull a plug to inspect it as a just-in-case kind of thing. I'm not a fan of the 100K service items including the engine coolant and tranny fluid in many vehicles. If you don't have one already, pick up a service manual (like Haynes), this is a good basic manual for the novice in automotive maintenance and repairs. plus there are color pictures of spark plugs and what they look like with common troubles. If you have the owner's manual it will have a maintenance schedule in towards the back. air filters are generally every 12,000 miles but should be inspected every oil change, the fuel filter should be about 30,000 miles but I change mine at least once a yr. I use regular unleaded in mine, the owner's manual will tell you what Nissan suggests. any other Q's?


----------



## Daisley (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you checked your transmission fluid level? Does the fluid on the dipstick "smell" burnt? Low transmission fluid level can cause slippage, and a feeling of over-revving and loss of power. Perhaps its time for a transmission oil change & filter. Good preventive maintenance, anyhow.


----------



## hug0victor (Feb 8, 2006)

supraholic said:


> Those plugs are good for 100K.. and this vehicle got individual coil for plugs.. so, not sure a tuneup will help this problems.. how often you change the air filter? also, what grade gas do you put in the vehicle? this engine requires premium fuel. also, do you have the "Service engine soon" light on?


I never changed the air filter personally, but I think it was replaced in the 30000 mile service done at the dealership. The fuel filter is changed during every oil change (every 3000 milies)... thats what the dealer says. I always used premium grade fuel, atleast 99% of the times. The service engine soon light is *not* on. 

thanks for taking time to figure this thing.


----------



## hug0victor (Feb 8, 2006)

Daisley said:


> Have you checked your transmission fluid level? Does the fluid on the dipstick "smell" burnt? Low transmission fluid level can cause slippage, and a feeling of over-revving and loss of power. Perhaps its time for a transmission oil change & filter. Good preventive maintenance, anyhow.


Not yet and how do I do that? Is this the same as throttle body cleaning. Last time when I was at the dealer and mentioned the above problem to him he said I may have to get this service done. He was charging some 150$ for performing a checkup and another 150 for this service. He was not sure if that will fix it so I didnt want to pay 300 bucks for something that is not requied at this time. 

Please advice.

thanks
Hugo


----------



## hug0victor (Feb 8, 2006)

supraholic said:


> Those plugs are good for 100K.. and this vehicle got individual coil for plugs.. so, not sure a tuneup will help this problems.. how often you change the air filter? also, what grade gas do you put in the vehicle? this engine requires premium fuel. also, do you have the "Service engine soon" light on?


How much does a tuneup cost approximately. What is the best place to get a tuneup done? Can I do it myself who doesnt know much about vehicles.


----------



## J.J. (Feb 16, 2005)

hug0victor said:


> I have a 2002 pathfinder with 58000 mileage.


I've got the same truck with the same number of miles. I bought mine used and the previous owner was a leaser. I decided to have a full tune-up performed by the dealership @ $750. They flushed and changed all fluids, replaced all belts and filters, and replaced the freon. They rotated and balanced the tires and greased every joint on the vehicle. It was unbelievable how the vehicle felt when it returned. Maybe it was in my head. Although expensive, it was money well spent IMO. 

JJ


----------

